
People Who Live in Small Towns and Rural Areas Are Happier Than Everyone Else - ardent_uno
https://www.denverpost.com/2018/05/18/small-towns-rural-happiness-study/areas-are-happier-than-everyone-else-researchers-say/
======
Fjolsvith
Correct link.

[https://www.denverpost.com/2018/05/18/small-towns-rural-
happ...](https://www.denverpost.com/2018/05/18/small-towns-rural-happiness-
study/)

------
icebraining
Paper: [http://sci-hub.tw/http://www.nber.org/papers/w24592.pdf](http://sci-
hub.tw/http://www.nber.org/papers/w24592.pdf)

------
sethammons
> OOPS! THAT PAGE CAN’T BE FOUND.

